

Dude, you married a whore - somid3
http://www.lostland.com/post/77437824788/dude-you-married-a-whore

======
jeffehobbs
Gross. If you analyze ideas for a living, perhaps reconsider how you've
phrased and presented this one.

------
holyjaw
Poorly thought out concept and title. You really should have thought this
through a bit more before posting. I like to think we live in an era where
even in an echo chamber, software junkies, hackers and our kin no longer
consider this acceptable.

------
lsiunsuex
I agree with the concept - people cling to bad ideas like they cling to a
safety blanket as a kid - BUT - bad ideas can be turned into good ideas if the
right parameters are changed. Most ideas aren't "bad" their just poorly
executed.

Same thing with the women / man whore wording. A whore of a man(idea) (and
I'll use man as I'm a man) can be turned into a good man if the right women
(parameters / resources) presents itself. I know a few man whores and once
they met the right women, they cleaned up nicely...

------
aashishkoirala
Extremely linkbaity title, and apologising for it in the beginning doesn't
give you an excuse to use it. Nice concept, but poor execution.

